# Show Groomer near Charleston SC



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I am looking for a show groomer within reasonable drive of Charleston SC to help me prep my baby for upcoming shows. She regularly has FFT and baths. I will be handling myself to start and just cannot take a chance scissoring her puppy cut to scupt a poodle out of her current fluff. I am just not talented that way. The photo avatar is a month old so she is even more fluffy than this. Growing hair has been her principal job the last few months. 

This is a cross posting from Grooming category. Sorry if you needed to read it twice.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I know there is a show groomer in the Columbia area if you don't mind the drive?


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't mind driving. Who is it? Thanks.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

My geography is off, I know. But are you far from Raligh, NC?
I know a good groomer there.

Terry
Farleys D Standard


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is in Pawleys Island SC about an hour from you. 

index

I've heard she is real good. I've shopped at her boutique and they seemed real nice.


----------

